# Black Heaven



## Achintya (2 Nov 2013)

Tank dimensions: 48-18-18
Glass thickness: 12 mm Rimless
Hardscape: Driftwoods
Others:IAL,Inert sand
Fish: 50 Cardinal tetra,2/5 Apistogramma trifasciata(M/F), 12 Corydoras panda, 4 Otocinclus affinis
Light: 5W*2 6500K Philips CFL, 23W*1 6500K Philips CFL
Filtration:Tetra 120, Eheim 2215

Here is the FTS:


----------



## Martin in Holland (2 Nov 2013)

looks very natural...like you took a piece of the amazon river and placed it in a tank....some Discus or Angels would look great in here


----------



## Andy D (2 Nov 2013)

Looks great. I am planning on this type of set up in one of my tanks but I will have an emmersed area too.


----------



## Achintya (2 Nov 2013)

The sad part is that here in India we can't get any wild caught Discus or Angels.I wish to keep few Nhamunda or Cuipeua Discus but unable to keep because our country bans imported fish


----------



## t.doyle (14 Nov 2013)

Some Nannostomus species (I am breeding mortenthaleri) would look good in there. But definetly some angel/discus would look ace!!


----------



## Achintya (17 Nov 2013)

*With in Top 10 in AGA Aquascaping Contest 2013 in Biotope Category!!!
2013 AGA Aquascaping Contest - Entry #55

This is a big achievement for me and I really want to thank you Mr. Heiko Bleher for your help and suggestions that you share with me.This ranking would be impossible without you,and I dedicate this award to  you sir. This is to inform you that this is for the 1st time I take part in any Famous International Aquascaping contest and I sent my entry to AGA & JBL contest.In JBL contest I scored #3 in SA category and in AGA I am in top 10 (Rank#7 ??)  
*


----------



## Ady34 (19 Nov 2013)

Congratulations on your placement Achintya, a lovely looking biotope 
.....id have to clean that substrate algae though!


----------



## krazypara3165 (19 Nov 2013)

superb. well done!


----------



## sanj (20 Nov 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## Achintya (20 Nov 2013)

thank you all.yes I know that I made so many mistakes in this tank.since this is still a learning phase for me I wanna learn more...


----------

